# Low Carb diet and Constipation???



## Skilzee (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi guys/girls

Ive been on a very low carb, almost keto diet for the last 3 weeks. deffinatly lost body fat looking very lean, however. Ive noticed that i havent really had many bowel movements.. I think my intake of fibre is a little to low.

Ive just brought something called "Fibre Force" from Holland and barrets. Do you think a fibre supplement will help? Im, looking lean. As in bodyfat levels but but feeling and looking bloated in the stomach.

Cheers

Kieron


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Skilzee said:


> Hi guys/girls
> 
> Ive been on a very low carb, almost keto diet for the last 3 weeks. deffinatly lost body fat looking very lean, however. Ive noticed that i havent really had many bowel movements.. I think my intake of fibre is a little to low.
> 
> ...


Yep, if you going to cut out - bread, pasta, rice, potato, etc... I'd compensate by eating plenty greens instead, berrys (blueberrys specially), dried fruit like apricots, pears, one or two bananas a day and drink plenty.

At the moment I've cut down loads on carbs, just eat them mainly in the morning and the afternoon, but I drink plenty, specially being really hot at the moment and eat plenty more fruit and nuts.

Nik


----------



## Skilzee (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, i get my carbs from Veg only. The sugars in most fruits arent great for cutting. Melon isnt to bad prolly the best kinda fruit you can eat really as its mostly water. Basically any carbs i have come from Green Beans, Brocoli etc etc.. But as im trying to be very low carb at the moment so i only eat carbs with my main meal. Every Sunday i eat what i like to load up on carbs for the week ahead.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Psyllium husks work a treat


----------



## Skilzee (Jan 22, 2010)

frowningbudda said:


> Psyllium husks work a treat


Ahhh, Fibre Force from H&B has 666.6mg of Pysllium Husk amongst other ingredients.

I think ill start taking it tonight. Says you need to take it before your main meal.


----------



## Skilzee (Jan 22, 2010)

The next question is will the fibre supplement hinder my fat loss?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't suddenly overdo the fibre!

Even without a fibre supplement your guts will most probably eventually settle down - 3 weeks isn't that long.

The body eventually accepts a consistent diet.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i use linoseed seeds from morrisons they have about 15g fat and 8 fibre when i do keto


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I used to have Apple Fibre from myprotein, never had issues pooing.


----------



## Skilzee (Jan 22, 2010)

sweet, this Fibre Force seems to have a mixture of all the below. Amongst other fibre sources. I think ill just take the minimal dose for now just to keep me a little more regular. Not going go mad!!


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

frowningbudda said:


> Psyllium husks work a treat


ditto... you can get em from myprotein, or you can get some from boots called lepicol which has added probiotics. Jast be sure to drink plenty of water. Ground flaxseeds are good too and nice sprinkled on salads etc


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

how much green veg you eating??


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

When I did keto the only time I'd have a decent sh1t was after my refeed...


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I don't worry about fibre. Vitamin C high dose acts as a laxative somewhat. A couple of difficult craps during keto phase followed by some nice big dumps on the refeed. NO PROBLEM!!!


----------



## Skilzee (Jan 22, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> how much green veg you eating??


Not a great deal if im honest, Normally have one steam bag full of veg per main meal. Thats it. I have a refeed on sundays where i basically stuff my face with whatever i can get my hands on. A fair few empty calories get eaten put it that way!!

I do as some of you said have no trouble pooing on a sunday haha.


----------

